# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Chuyển nội dung file Excel sang MySQL bằng PHP Excel Parser Pro

## annkhsouth

Để chuyển nội dung file Excel sang cơ sở dữ liệu MySQL bạn có nhiều cách như dùng công cụ trung gian để chuyển đổi, hoặc lưu lại thành file CSV, hoặc chuyên nghiệp hơn, bạn có thể dùng *PHP Excel Parser Pro* để chuyển đổi cũng được.
*PHP Excel Parser Pro* sẽ đọc trực tiếp file Excel (hỗ trợ file kích thước lớn) và đưa vào Database hoặc xuất ra định dạng HTML.*PHP Excel Parser Pro* chạy tốt trên Windows, Linux, SunOS. Đặc biệt có thể chạy trên Windows mà không cần phải cài đặt thêm component nào.Các kiểu dữ liệu sau khi du nhập (import) bao gồm: integer, float, hyperlink,string (compressed Unicode,8-bits per character, or uncompressed Unicode, 16-bits per character, formats), date, time, percent, formula (returns digits only).Hỗ trợ nhiều file Excel có nhiều font chữ khác nhau[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## toan102

Link bị die rùi pác ơi.Share lại cho em với. Em đang cần cái này lắm.

----------


## nhungle233

Đã update lại link. [you] check thử xem.

----------


## clickenter

ok dơn đc rùi , good link mà

----------


## cokhinao

Bạn hãy thử dùng Xampp xem cách sử dụng bạn chỉ cần export file exel vào MySql sau đó import ra file .sql đơn giản thôi. chúc các bạn thành công.

----------


## hatrang1995

Link down ở đâu sao ko thấy!?????????????

----------

